# Shoulder Plane



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I finished up a shoulder plane for myself today. It is made from Yellow Heart and purple heart. The wedge is purple heart,although it looks like something else. The end of the board was a brownish color.
This one is the same size as the last one I made that disappeared,it has the larger handle tilted forward. 
It took a little fooling around to get it tuned to cut good, finally after 4 wedges ,the last one I made longer, to stop it from chattering when it cut. It works good now.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it's next level awesome Herb..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb, that is a pretty thing. Somehow looks Dutch to me.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Another showpiece from the Master Plane Maker. Terrific job,Herb.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Once again, nicely done Herb!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...couldn't possibly get any better...VERY NICE...!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're going to have the smoothest wood in the state!!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my! That's a beaut, Herb.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wait...What?!*



honesttjohn said:


> You're going to have the smoothest wood in the state!!!


!...*zips lips*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

How great minds work,heehee
HErb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I love it, Herb. Where did you get the blade?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I love it, Herb. Where did you get the blade?


I ordered them online from woodCraft.
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-no-93-large-shoulder-plane-spare-blade

HErb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

A new work of art!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful work Herb. The blade I ordered for my try at making one came just after I headed off to work. I hope the Lee Valley one works as well as the Woodcraft one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Beautiful work Herb. The blade I ordered for my try at making one came just after I headed off to work. I hope the Lee Valley one works as well as the Woodcraft one.


They stock 3 blades, the 01,A2,and the PM-V11® Blade, all good blades, maybe I will oder one of them too to see what the difference is. Glad you mentioned that.

Herb

Further review the Veritas are made for a low angle shoulder plane.
not sure they would work in my plane.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a cheap one for $7.90 Can for their Hong Kong made planes. I’ll let you know what I think of it once I see it.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice job Herb...Chuck I don't think it matters if the blade is good steel doesn't matter what it costs. You are using it for a shoulder plane and your not trying to mill stock with the blade. You could even make a blade out of an old table or circular saw blade.

Looks really nice Herb the purple heart is hard enough it should last a long time.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

This is my 1st time on this sub-forum and looked at all your plane builds. Your craftsmanship is awesome and inspiring. Beautiful work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally remembered to take a picture of the blade I got from Lee Valley http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=76822&cat=1,230,41182,46334&ap=1 It came very sharp but a fairly coarse stone was used to grind the back so I polished it up a bit. It seems fairly hard and the bottom of the edges are blue so I'm assuming it was heat treated. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the cutting edge polished up first so I didn't bother doing more once I saw that. The back is what is pictured. I picked up some Japanese planes while I was away working. $20 for all three. The one with the LV blade on it is supposed to be a shoulder plane. The blade is on a beveled face. The middle is unusual in that the wedge goes through a separate hole in the body than the blade does. Seems to work very well that way the limited amount that I tried it. The third has a finger groove machined into it. Since the Japanese planes are meant to be pulled instead of pushed, the finger groove is very helpful in gripping it.


----------

